# Wild Mahachai Cross Breed Plakat



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,
These were listed on AB as"Wild Mahachai Cross Breed Plakat "
They don't have the spadetail, I was thinking maybe more Imbellis.
Thoughts?
Thanks
Bill


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Hmm does seem to look to have more imbellis blood than mahachai, but honestly with hybrids from within this complex it can be difficult to determine just what exactly they have in them. 

I see 'pure' imbellis/mahachai/splendens all the time that are actually hybrids. It's very sad as some of these fish end up in the hands of breeders and can very easily pollute true pure strains.


----------

